# 3.2 DSG GEARBOX PROBLEM



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Just broke down in my TT 3.2 DSG 2004-Local Garage has identified two Faults on their Diagnostics (Not Audi Diagnostic)- 
1.P2732 - Pressure Control Valve 6 Open Circuit
2.P0761 - Solenoid Shift Valve 3 Open Circuit
Any comments on difficulty to Repair would be appreciated.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Disconnect the battery for 30 mins and then see what happens. 
Dont forget your radio code though.
WWW.ecutesting.com can repair for £250 quid but you will need to get the mechatronic unit out and send it to them.
Awesome GTi have spare units on the shelf for £600 exchange..i believe.
Steve


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for reply - Checked with Awesome GTI who confirmed they do not have spare units off the shelf.
Any other comments appreciated


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

T40OTT said:


> Thanks for reply - Checked with Awesome GTI who confirmed they do not have spare units off the shelf.
> Any other comments appreciated


Where abouts are you?


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Falkirk


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

T40OTT said:


> Just broke down in my TT 3.2 DSG 2004-Local Garage has identified two Faults on their Diagnostics (Not Audi Diagnostic)-
> 1.P2732 - Pressure Control Valve 6 Open Circuit
> 2.P0761 - Solenoid Shift Valve 3 Open Circuit
> Any comments on difficulty to Repair would be appreciated.


Hi,

Those faults are sadly characteristic of the mechatronic unit failure.

Theres nothing you can physically do to it to repair yourself as the solenoids are part of the mechatronic circuit board.

The only options are - as per V6RUL's advice, get the TT taken to a reputable vw audi independant specialist for them to remove/refit the mechatronic unit via ECU testing..... or get your trousers pulled down at an Audi dealership.

If you have a warranty, get the car to Audi and get the whole job done that way.

If you can, register the issue with a site called 'DSG woes' so that info is available for others in the future.

Theres not much more you can do


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Should I get Audi to check it on their Diagnostics first-the garage I took the car to did not have the complete Audi Diagnostics?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

It wouldnt hurt, but they will charge about 75 quid to plug it in as i remember..... 
If you put out a request on here for any VAGCOM enabled members you might get a kind soul to pop round and scan for you.

Any decent independant will give you a very accurate scan cheaper than Audi.

I think theres a well recommended independant specialist near you called Star Performance or something like that, my mates from Falkirk and ill ask him where they are.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Here you go mate, give these guys a ring, theyre in Fife so not too far from you.
Theyre well recommended.

http://www.starperformance.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## evoguy (Oct 2, 2010)

I had it scanned at a small independant garage - See Fault Codes in my first post - will that be enough to establish it is the Mechatronic Unit?
The PRNDS Light on dash was constantly flashing and it would only drive forward in first gear only.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

evoguy said:


> I had it scanned at a small independant garage - See Fault Codes in my first post - will that be enough to establish it is the Mechatronic Unit?
> The PRNDS Light on dash was constantly flashing and it would only drive forward in first gear only.


Ive had the dreaded flashing symbols before and just left the battery disconnected for 30 mins and this reset the fault.
The unit had just had a fit, spat its dummy out, reset with battery diconnect and fault codes reset. 
Ran ok after that.
Failing that, as said Star Perf is your way out.
Steve


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Battery was disconnected this morning by garage and it would appear car is now operating!!
Would it be wise to get ECU repaired when I get it transported back to my home?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

See how it performs local to the house and make your decision based on your findings.
Audi will play safe and either say that there are no faults or you need to replace the MU at a cost of £1800 smackers.
Give the reset a chance, but it may be a sign for a future repair.
Steve


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

T40OTT said:


> Battery was disconnected this morning by garage and it would appear car is now operating!!
> Would it be wise to get ECU repaired when I get it transported back to my home?


Good news!
I hope everything is ok from now on but it would be wise to make enquiries on getting the DSG mechatronic unit exchanged or repaired in the mean time.
I think the Audi prices have come down alot for the MU but its still in the region of 1000 quid for the part.
ECU Testing are the best bet as Steve mentioned.

Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Enjoy.
Steve


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Car was running but had to disconnect/reconnect battery this morning to get it on transporter-Currently at garage getting mechatronic unit removed - will send to ECU Testing to refurbish tomorrow hopefully.
Star Performance could not help me.


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Mechatronic Unit was removed today-lots of small 'particles' about unit which would suggest something is breaking up-Is this the normal findings?NB.Mechanic stated that the removal instructions on the ECU Testing website are not comprehensive as other parts had to be removed to allow removal of the Mechatronic Unit.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Oil is very important in the DSG but maybe this one has been left a while.
Not sure if visible particles are acceptible or not, but at this stage it could be a case of suck it and see.
Hopefully the repared mech unit will make her feel like new.
Steve


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

DSG ECU has now been repaired by ECU Testing Cost £347 incl Delivery-Work to re-fit should be completed today.
Thanks for all that helped.
Graham


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T40OTT said:


> DSG ECU has now been repaired by ECU Testing Cost £347 incl Delivery-Work to re-fit should be completed today.
> Thanks for all that helped.
> Graham


Now that is a good price..hope it all works out for ya and you can post up if it all works well.
Steve


----------



## srai (Aug 27, 2011)

These dsg boxes are very scary!!! IMO


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

What exactly happens when the mechatronic unit fails or starts too?

For example if your driving along happly one minute one the way some where important and then the unit fails.
What happens;

1. The car dies then and there an you cant drive it any further. You then have to get it relayed away.

or

2. You are able to drive and get the car to home/garage thus driveable to an extent.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think from what ive read the car tends to get stuck in 2nd gear for example and just carry on at that until you can safely pull over.

The DSG boxes are nothing to be scared of, originally when it was a £2000 repair it was but now inc labour at a specialist with repair at ecu testing its prob under £600. The same as a set of good quality tyres.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Russ 182 said:


> I think from what ive read the car tends to get stuck in 2nd gear for example and just carry on at that until you can safely pull over.


It's great to now know that the unit can be repaired an your not at the dealers mercy.

But what bout the "agg" of the process.... getting the car home, then finding a garage which can remove the unit, keep the car on there till the unit is returned for fitting. Meanwhile you have no wheels to get around. An depending on the turn around for this job it seems it could end up costing a small fortune.


----------



## Russ 182 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gearbox on a manual could go though leaving the same problem. Swings and roundabouts.

I think DSG failures appear worse than they are as people post up more when they go wrong due to the complexity of the box and not having a general understanding of how it functions. Where as a manual any mechanic worth their salt should be able to diagnose and repair a gearbox problem. So someone wouldn't necessarily ask on a forum about a manual gearbox failure but id say they're more likely to with a DSG failure.

Im toying with the idea of a mk2 tt. Probably in 3.2 guise and i know if i do it will be an s tronic/dsg equipped car.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

pm'd you mate


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

It cost me £508 alone to remove and re-fit motronic unit with a further £350 for ECU Testing making a total of £858.
My car would only drive in 1st forward gear and would not go into reverse when it broke down.Make sure u have tools to disconnect battery for 30 mins-that may get u home one day if Unit fails.
The car was off the road for 10 days in total.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

T40OTT said:


> It cost me £508 alone to remove and re-fit motronic unit with a further £350 for ECU Testing making a total of £858.
> My car would only drive in 1st forward gear and would not go into reverse when it broke down.Make sure u have tools to disconnect battery for 30 mins-that may get u home one day if Unit fails.
> The car was off the road for 10 days in total.


Hello mate, glad youre back up and running again.

So..... what does it feel like to drive now? Is it better or the same as it was before the whoopsie....

Are the changes any smoother? Does it lurch and does it clunk etc?


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

My TT was badly vandalised a few hours after collecting it from the garage who fitted the re-furbed motronic unit.
I have therefore been unable to assess the car.Car should be repaired in a few days time .


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

T40OTT said:


> My TT was badly vandalised a few hours after collecting it from the garage who fitted the re-furbed motronic unit.
> I have therefore been unable to assess the car.Car should be repaired in a few days time .


Dam - :x :x what happened mate?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

T40OTT said:


> My TT was badly vandalised a few hours after collecting it from the garage who fitted the re-furbed motronic unit.
> I have therefore been unable to assess the car.Car should be repaired in a few days time .


Absolutely unbelievable.... gutted for you mate.

Sorry to hear your having a double hit of bad luck, hope its all sorted asap and youre back on the road with a grin again.


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

antcole said:


> T40OTT said:
> 
> 
> > My TT was badly vandalised a few hours after collecting it from the garage who fitted the re-furbed motronic unit.
> ...


Keep us posted mate. Sorry to hear your bad luck!


----------



## T40OTT (Jan 29, 2011)

Got my car back yesterday-gearbox seems to be performing fine after re-furbing of Motronic Unit.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent news mate, chuffed for you.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

8)


----------



## Derekb (May 16, 2017)

V6RUL said:


> Disconnect the battery for 30 mins and then see what happens.
> Dont forget your radio code though.
> WWW.ecutesting.com can repair for £250 quid but you will need to get the mechatronic unit out and send it to them.
> Awesome GTi have spare units on the shelf for £600 exchange..i believe.
> Steve





T40OTT said:


> Just broke down in my TT 3.2 DSG 2004-Local Garage has identified two Faults on their Diagnostics (Not Audi Diagnostic)-
> 1.P2732 - Pressure Control Valve 6 Open Circuit
> 2.P0761 - Solenoid Shift Valve 3 Open Circuit
> Any comments on difficulty to Repair would be appreciated.


Just to add to your diagnosis 
I stripped out and replaced with used dsg units but still had same fault , intermittent dsg gear changes , turned out after all that work it was the alternator on its way out ! , causing a lower voltage ( 12.3) rather than the normal 13.5 volts 
After replacing alternator the gears have worked perfectly for past 2 years , so get the voltage checked !!


----------



## benckj (May 23, 2018)

As a side note I installed one of those USB ports in the cig lighter that has a digital voltage display. Like you I got caught out on one of my other cars so best keep an eye on TT as well. Having a voltage gauge on cluster isn't as common as use to be. Cheap insurance IMO.


----------

